
Bill targeting H1B visas reintroduced in US Congress - marvindanig
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/589917/bill-targeting-h1b-visas-reintroduced.html
======
smb06
Minimum salary requirement raised to $100,000 which means the end of any hopes
for those graduating from US colleges to get a job in the US, if the bill
passes.

You aren't going to get $100,000 salary with just a Bachelor's degree straight
out of college even in Bay Area, let alone in the rest of the US

This will adversely affect the talent pool that American companies can hire
and will almost certainly negatively impact the productivity of tech companies
who rely on anywhere between 25-40% of their tech workforce from other
countries especially those graduating from US colleges.

There is also a provision to eliminate the Master's degree exemption meaning
that the same pool of 65,000 (or so) visas will now be competed for by an even
bigger group of candidates. Obviously those with Master's degrees will command
a higher salary than those without. It still won't reach $100,000 even with a
Master's degree.

Long term effect will mean that if students cannot find jobs that can pay them
$100,000 with a Bachelor's or Master's degree (and they won't) then they will
stop coming to US universities. By restricting the best talent from coming to
US, leaning and contributing to its academic system, it will definitely
negatively impact the US education system.

I hope lawmakers have the sense to reject this bill but we've seen worse.

~~~
zzzcpan
I thought those graduating from US universities qualify for other visa
programs. H1B is mainly for people from abroad, no? And AFAIK, $100,000 is
something large corporations do offer CS graduates from abroad.

~~~
smb06
Computer Science is not the only profession that H1Bs come from. A lot of
journalism students, for example, would never make the $100k cut.

